
My startup failed, what next? What do I do with my code? - coffeisfire
Hey everyone.<p>I built this project over the last 2 and a half years ago:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;about.parstar.co<p>It is an ed-tech SaaS platform aimed to make participation in large lectures easier and more enjoyable.<p>After a good period of development, my cofounders and I went to market with cold emails. We had a couple users but really struggled to get people to try or use the product. Plus we are still in college and juggling the startup with school was difficult. We have ultimately given up, assuming we did not find product market fit&#x2F;did not solve the problem correctly.<p>We have an awesome code base with tons of features and I&#x27;d hate to see it go to waste. I have been thinking about open sourcing the entire project, but I feel that I should still consider what would be the best way to go about that.<p>If you&#x27;d like to explore a demo of the app, here is a demo account:
lnegritto@scu.edu
demo123<p>Any suggestions would be extremely appreciated! Thanks
======
Shadow_Monkey
This looks a lot like the Microsoft Teams app. But Maybe it was the name that
didn't catch on. I could see this being used for small class room settings.
Not just for coding but for other things. I think if you had other examples of
it being used that it would be more helpful for someone to understand whats
going on with it.

------
csdtx
Did you ask anyone if they would be willing to pay for the product before
creating it? And maybe it failed to make money, but did it solve what it was
trying to? If it did I don't think it failed, you just decided to make a
product that wasn't commercially viable.

